# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Pill with ALP on it

## Marconi86

Hey I just got two vials of test cyp and 50 pills of anadrol . I know the test of legit. I have questions about the anadrol though. It has ALP on it. Its kinda grey. It also has no score on it. I was just wondering if its legit. Thanks very much from anyone that can offer any help.

----------


## Dizz28

Yes, it is. Old and very respected UGL

----------


## MORPHIN

:Aapostpics:

----------


## Marconi86

I will take pictures soon sorry. Dizz sorry if this sounds like a stupid question....does ugl stand for under ground lab? and again sorry if that is a stupid question.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

It's not a stupid question. Yes it does.

Before you begin the oral get some pictures up to be safe. There are lots of pills with ALP on it that aren't steroids . Alprazolam being on of them.

----------

